# Potty problems



## micah_mae_ (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who helped us out last night, Bear has slept through the night for the past 2 nights. 

Now we're having an issue with his house training. He pees outside fine but he always starts to poo inside..then I correct him with a growl/clap and take him outside but he won't go outside! He _has_ to poo, I know he does because he keeps trying to inside..why won't he go outside?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Patience is what you need. Trust me. I have stood outside in frigid temperatures waiting for puppies to poo...when I know they have to.
Just decide on a key word you want to use, and when he does go poo praise him using this word.
For example...stand outside with him...say go poo poo (or something)...say it intermittently and when he finally goes (could be a long wait) praise him using the key word (good poo poo, what a good poo poo).
Sometimes I just gently put a little pressure on their tummies to stimulate them to go.

He'll pick it up..it just takes time.


----------



## micah_mae_ (Feb 21, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> Patience is what you need. Trust me. I have stood outside in frigid temperatures waiting for puppies to poo...when I know they have to.
> Just decide on a key word you want to use, and when he does go poo praise him using this word.
> For example...stand outside with him...say go poo poo (or something)...say it intermittently and when he finally goes (could be a long wait) praise him using the key word (good poo poo, what a good poo poo).
> Sometimes I just gently put a little pressure on their tummies to stimulate them to go.
> ...


Thanks, I know patience is key..it's hard because my toddler and my baby are inside and I don't want to leave them alone too long. *sigh*


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there any way you can get him some exercise to stimulate him to go? I find that works great. Even a short 5 - 10 minute walk or run around often works enough to get their bowels moving.


----------



## micah_mae_ (Feb 21, 2011)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> Is there any way you can get him some exercise to stimulate him to go? I find that works great. Even a short 5 - 10 minute walk or run around often works enough to get their bowels moving.


Yes, we take him out every few hours and about half of the time we take him for a run around the block. He loves running but it doesn't make him poo.

He did poo outside today, twice in one session. But then he poo'd inside again too. I know he was backed up because he's been trying to go inside but not going outside.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be that because you have interrupted him inside, he is now reluctant to go if you are watching him? I went through this with one of mine, when I caght her just as she was about to pee on the curtains, shrieked, and whipped her outside. She decided it was simply not safe to go if I was there ... I had to catch several outdoor pees and poos and praise deliriously, plus lathering on the treats, to change her mind.

I would drop the growl/clap, and just say a cheerful Ooops - whip him outside, and start praising the moment his feet touch the ground.


----------



## micah_mae_ (Feb 21, 2011)

fjm said:


> Could it be that because you have interrupted him inside, he is now reluctant to go if you are watching him? I went through this with one of mine, when I caght her just as she was about to pee on the curtains, shrieked, and whipped her outside. She decided it was simply not safe to go if I was there ... I had to catch several outdoor pees and poos and praise deliriously, plus lathering on the treats, to change her mind.
> 
> I would drop the growl/clap, and just say a cheerful Ooops - whip him outside, and start praising the moment his feet touch the ground.


Thanks, that could definitely be it..I'll keep trying. Luckily his poos are firm and easy to clean up, unlike baby poo. I just really want to have him house trained quick. Other than this and some whining issues he's really an awesome dog, I feel like we hit the jack pot.


----------

